# Best approach to sample volumes.



## d.healey (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello,

A query regarding volume levels in sampled instruments.

When normalizing and mapping samples is it preferred to have the instrument behave realistically with regard to volume level.

A good example is an Irish/tin/penny whistle. On this instrument it is impossible to play the lowest note loudly or the highest note softly, because of the way the instrument works. However in Kontakt I can easily normalize the samples so that any notes can be played from PPP to FFF and even have timbral changes using EQ. But this isn't realistic and I feel it may hamper composers efforts to achieve realism in their compositions. 

What is the most common approach to dealing with this sort of issue. Should I normalize the samples to keep the volumes and timbre realistic, limiting the higher notes to the louder dynamics and the lower notes to the softer, or should I go for the whole dynamic range for all notes?

Thanks.


----------



## mistermikev (Jun 4, 2013)

just my humble two cents here... but why not both?
Theorhetorically (I'm making words today) you could just have a realism/studio mode switch and then restrict the relevant velocity ranges for the top and low notes.

Honestly, I'm not a guy who uses much other than bass, drums, and keys so maybe I'm not the best to comment but it always seems to me that (at least with regard to the aforementioned list) velocity and rr layered is a must.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 5, 2013)

I was considering that approach, but I was more interested in the current methods employed by others.


----------



## Justin Miller (Jun 5, 2013)

Most old school libraries (EWQLSO, VSL, etc.) are normalized sample pools like you mentioned. Listen to the demos for those libraries and you'll notice it sounds a little more mechanical, but more in your face. Newer libraries like the Hollywood series, Spitfire stuff, Project Sam aren't normalizing their sample pools apparently. This definitely helps for large groups, as it helps for representing the distance of instruments better. The guy before mentioned having the normalized pool for a more studio sound, which isn't a bad idea. You could get that out of using a compressor though. I don't think there's a right way. Just imagine what context it will be mixed in and how you picture it sitting in that mix.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Justin,

A follow up question to your response.

If I didn't normalize my samples would I set up my recording levels for the loudest sample I wanted to record, and record everything with the mic and fader at the same position? 

My only concern with this method is the quiet notes might not be picked up as well as the loud notes, but if I calibrate for the quiet notes then the loud notes will clip.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jun 13, 2013)

Our opinion and method is to not adjust volume at all. So yes, we find the loudest velocity/volume and record everything with that same setting. It makes for much more natural dynamics, and, I think, it's easier because you can trust that the relationships between dynamic layers is accurate. Just our way of doing things.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 13, 2013)

I would use all the technical possibilities to get the best recordings to go for the whole dynamic range for all notes.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 13, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Normalizing kills any natural dynamic range. Don't use it. message end.



Absolutely not true! o/~ 

You have to understand how to build instruments in a sampler like Kontakt, and normalizing is mosty needed! Not always, but mostly. Depends on the instruments..... .


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 13, 2013)

Wrong! Just google arround, maybe read at wikipedia..... . 

I work with audio for more than 30 years now, so you can believe me that I exactly know what I am talking about... . o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 13, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Maybe you should google for some arguments or at least a tiny bit of wit, instead of writing [email protected]#t.



You should understand the difference between compressing and normalizing and you should read the manual, how instruments will be built in a sampler... .


----------



## kb123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Gunther the troll alert


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 13, 2013)

It's just horrible to discuss with people sometimes who just do not have a clue of what they were discussing.

RTFM's and come back after this!!!!!!!!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 19, 2013)

So, Mr. Sascha Knorr, have you made ​​yourself smart?


----------

